# what AIR - PUMP or blower for fishroom



## mveale (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi,

Just wondering what airpump would use for a fishroom, even a brand that is better than others.
Ebay is awash with ones *** never heard of.

Probably want to run in total about 12 tanks only off it but possibly up to 20

Any advise or even ones to avoid would be helpful.

Kindest,
Mick


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

Its hard to say what pump to run, theres alot of good pumps out there. you can run a larger diafram pump or a linear piston. If your only running 12 tank and possibly 20 I thing a blower will be to big. I run the Won Brothers AV-50 witch is a large diafram and I can run 30+ tanks off it. It been a great pump for me.

Go to Jhemco or kens fish and take a look at what they have, you can find them in the Links. If you have to, contact them and ask what fits your needs and price range.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm using a Coralife SL-65 and its's got a suprisingly large capacity. Currently running >40 outlets off of it. It's a little noisy, but a lot of air for not much $ and elec usage.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/P ... 0pump&Np=1


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

How are these pumps for deeper tanks? I have a diy pump that was donated to a club auction that will run 40+ outlets in shallow tanks but won't do anything for my 40L, 55 or 29.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

My AV-50 pushes air good in 29s 40s and 55s the only tank it struggles with is my 120 it runs the sponge filters but not the box filter with the 24'' depth. For me its been a great pump.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

The Coralife works great on everything from 12" deep tanks to 125's and 75's that are a couple of feet deep.


----------



## mveale (Oct 25, 2005)

So i got an av-60 there from kensfish.com
shipped it over to ireland, got a voltage converter
capable of 300Watts running at 110Volts as we run 220 volts here

So i set up the first bay in the fish room, left it go for about 12 hours
and then it overheated and died...! luckily i walked in before it burst
into flames..! smell of burning plastic.. so i guess i got my voltage conversion
wrong or something..

So what im asking is does anyone know a uk pump that people would use in fishrooms
i cant find any reference to AV-60s on google.co.uk or even Coralife. Basically im gonna play it safe and get a 220Volt one.

:-?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I did a google.co.uk search for "linear air pump" and this was the first listing.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 80fff41c94

Followed by the actual website to the manufacturer. http://www.alita.com/airpump/index.php

Worth checking out.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Pond Supplies UK sells an 80 liter piston air pump for Â£27.99.


----------



## mveale (Oct 25, 2005)

ah hah.. i think linear might be the word i was missing in my searching... i'll check them out.. just wondering if they'll handle 30 tanks. mostly 60 centimer tanks but a few larger ones. how does psi / pressure relate to the amount of water turned over... very confused


----------

